# Lizards > Chameleons >  omg!!!

## andre6313

What kind of chameleon is this!?!?!

YouTube - Super Chameleon

----------


## MarkieJ

That's a Veiled Chameleon.  Oh.... and that's not real....

----------


## ericson1777

> That's a Veiled Chameleon.  Oh.... and that's not real....


 i was thinking the same, i dont think they can change that fast...

----------


## andre6313

> That's a Veiled Chameleon.  Oh.... and that's not real....


ohh mannnnnn...really?  That was really cool!!!  :Tears:

----------


## andre6313

Do their colors change like that though...? Even if it isn't that fast?  What are some brightly colored chameleons?

----------


## BPelizabeth

Panther Chams have amazing colors.....But I think it is pretty "programed" as to what colors.  I don't think you can set whatever in from of them and they will change to that color.

----------


## PyroPython

Im pretty sure the red color is mostly a display of the mood of the cham. Like, stress. Not so much for camo.

----------


## Vixey

That would be awesome of they were like that, but no. I had a chameleon for 4 years veiled like that one, and they do not change to "blend in" like that. He was mostly a lovely shade of green when his mood was good. He'd get dull or go dark if he was stressed. And he'd go almost black when he wanted to soak up his heat. R.I.P Camaro, I miss you!

----------


## Vixey

YouTube - Chameleon Color Change!

This is more like it. Lighter and darker shades of green.

----------


## BrianaK

too bad its not really, thats an awesome video!

----------


## tsdsbd

yeah there colors tend to reflect moods.

calm, stress, anger, mating. and such. they just tend to be the general colors of their surroundings.

quizas!

----------

